# Favorite Fishing Rods



## JasonF (Dec 13, 2007)

What kind of fishing rods does everyone use?  What are your favorites?

For inshore and freshwater fishing, I use Redbone rods and although I have only one, my new favorite rod is the Blair Wiggin's rod by Wright and Magill.  These rods are Kevlar inforced.... If anyone has a chance to get one of these, I can assure you, they are WELL worth it!


----------



## snatch-n-reel (Dec 14, 2007)

My favorite rod is a 7" Challenger MarshMaster.


----------



## jdkelly12 (Dec 14, 2007)

All Star - 7' Team All Star spinning rod


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2007)

G.Loomis for baitcasters, All Star and Star for spinning.   Not too crazy about All Star since Shakespeare bought them out.


----------



## gruntman (Dec 15, 2007)

i love the redbones. great value good action


----------



## DAWG FAN (Dec 16, 2007)

*RODS*

Marshmaster


----------



## FishFanatic (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the redbones.  I also like there Calico Jack series.


----------



## sentrysam (Dec 17, 2007)

*!!!!!*

I like my Ugly Sticks,and so does my check book...I actually broke one  once upon a time ,think my son slammed the truck door on it but they replaced it with no qualms whatsoever... I have one of the very first ones they came out with and its still used,It was 49 bucks at K-mart and this was like the year 1900 or so...( just guessin),,,they're tuff rods and I'm like an elephant in a china shop with mine....ss


----------



## fishdog (Dec 17, 2007)

I have some nice rods too, but the Ugly Stick is the king. They may not work a lure as well as the others but for fighting fish there is nothing better.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2007)

Fishing in a kayaks like I do, you really don't want to spend a lot of money on a rod.  It is very likely to get broken or lost overboard to the ocean gods.  As such I use and like the BPS inshore extremes.


----------



## billy336 (Dec 17, 2007)

Crowder Rods, Stuart, FL. Best money can buy. Period.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 17, 2007)

Ugly Sticks are GREAT rods no doubt about it.  They do have some backbone don't they?


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 9, 2008)

Ditto on the Challenger Marsh Master.  I have two 7' foot spinning rods that are perfectly balanced, matched up with Diawa 4000 series Tierra spinning reels on them.  Their great for in-shore or casting to stripers with.

In fact, I just special ordered two more from Hammonds this week.


----------



## volguy (Dec 9, 2008)

*best rod*

ANYTHING STEVE BROADWELL MAKES ME. hehehehehhe  steve makes a great rod and all of my saltwater rods were made by him.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 9, 2008)

Either series of the BPS Saltwater series.


----------



## SeaNile (Dec 9, 2008)

Jason, I'm like sentrysam the cheaper the better. I have fished the salt for a long time and don't ever remember loosing a fish due to rod failure. I will bite the bullet on a nice bass rod though.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 9, 2008)

G.loomis, allstar, and browning.


----------



## d-a (Dec 9, 2008)

Carpentar, OTI and Shimano are my favorites.

d-a


----------



## Steve762us (Dec 9, 2008)

The heaviest, cheapest ones off the rack at Wally World...Sturdy Stik mostly.


----------



## 20ReevesCC (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive got one loomis GL-2 for a baitcaster the rest of my stuff is the off shore angler gold cup rods great rods for the money


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Dec 9, 2008)

DITTO offshore angler inshore series, and inshore series extreme


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Dec 10, 2008)

All my bottom rods are custom built John Ogden rods,built on true temper blanks.These rods are solid glass and grouper turning machines.
My trolling rods are Star,and Chaos ,and my inshore rods are a mix of Loomis,Fenwick,and Shimano Teramars.
I just bought 2 Diawa Saltiga rods Monday and going to but Saltiga 50's on em,should be sweet medium class bottom rigs.


----------



## basscatcher (Dec 12, 2008)

love my Falcon!!


----------



## retired (Dec 12, 2008)

ditto on the falcon rods. got 2 med. and 4 med-hvy.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 12, 2008)

SeaNile said:


> Jason, I'm like sentrysam the cheaper the better. I have fished the salt for a long time and don't ever remember loosing a fish due to rod failure. I will bite the bullet on a nice bass rod though.



Can't argue with that!


----------



## smittyg (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm cheap so i have a bunch of offshore anglers' and berkley big game.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 14, 2008)

snatch-n-reel said:


> My favorite rod is a 7" Challenger MarshMaster.



Same here.


----------



## RosadoM6 (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the medium-heavy bass pro rods there cheap and they work great!


----------



## rifleroom (Dec 15, 2008)

7 foot fenwick intercoastal.


----------



## getthenet (Dec 18, 2008)

Daiwa's new Coastal Series is a great value for a moderate investment... I like my 7'6" spinning rod matched with a TD Advantage 3000; by the way it casts a mile!

flats class


----------



## smittyg (Dec 20, 2008)

I have an old school "bass pro shops Grafite series 7' medium heavy rod that I bought in 2000 and I wont trade it for any thing in the world.I've caught thousands of saltwater and fresh water fish on it.and it only cost 20 bucks


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 23, 2009)

If you are at all on a budget and want the best for your buck in the light tackle world, you can't go wrong with Ugly Stiks!


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 23, 2009)

I use All Star they are great rods a little pricey though ..


----------



## JWARE (Jan 25, 2009)

7' Offshore Anglers Inshore Extreme and a St. Croix Avid 7' both are great for the money.


----------



## tonyhayes201 (Jan 25, 2009)

dogfishtackle company out of seminole fl  some of the best custom rods at affordable prices alot of charter/headboats are using them


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 26, 2009)

Diawa,shakespeare,ugly stick and many custom built by George Pavlik(Pasadena MD)....


----------

